# UP 844 in Cheyenne Steam Shop



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I found this video tonight...pretty interesting, I thought. There's a glimpse of 4014 also. And there's a surprise train at 11:00 minutes into the video.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ThovA89TTG8


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

That is a nice layout plan for what it looks to be 4x8 table?
Maybe it is a 5x8?


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

All that nice steam equipment with an Alco diesel in the middle.:dunno:


----------

